# New Balance Duck & Potato



## Kissi's Mom (Apr 21, 2006)

This is probably going to sound really dumb...but...Kissi (and all the other dogs & my house) are now on New Balance
Duck & Potato and I add a probiotic. Kissi has IBD and this stuff has been a God send to her. She has not had a real flare up since she was
switched to it (and no meds!!), all the other dogs like it and do well on it too. The problem...she poops all the time (so do the others)...much more than what I would consider normal. It is firm, etc. but there just seems to be more volume than one would expect from a 5 lb. dog. She is not overweight, and seems to feel fine, her tear stains have even pretty much cleared up! but my concern is how much food value is she really getting out of the stuff when she poops so much. I have always thought when feeding a higher quality dog food there is less waste. 
Any one else noticed this issue with New Balance??? 
Linda


----------



## lawgirl (Jul 22, 2009)

It's great that her IBD has improved. I wouldn't worry too much about the nutritional value just because the poop is higher volume, as long she is not losing weight and has a healthy coat. My dog has to stay on W/D Prescription Diet but eventually I would like to transition to Natural Balance. On the W/D, he poops 2x or 3x as much, or so it seems, due to the higher fiber content.

Natural Balance is a reliable, high-quality brand that provides a range of ingredient options, and if you're doing well with no tear staining on this formula, I'd say no need to rock the boat. I hope this food works out for my dog in the long term too.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

DH feeds this brand an type o his mini schnauzer--she loves it, poops a tad more too, but holding her weight well.... but has snce developed bumps on her skin (likely a protein allergy according to the vet, tho). Otherwise, he seems to enjoy that particular kind of food .


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

I saw on another thread but not sure how true it is that premium food has higher fibre so you get more stool as a result. Our 3 Malts are on NB Duck & Potato (still the old formula) and I didn't notice more/less stool than when they were on other foods.


----------



## Kissi's Mom (Apr 21, 2006)

Boy I am REALLY getting OLD...the word SENILE comes to mind!! I just realized what I wrote. I am glad you all knew I meant Natural Balance instead of New Balance...boy I bet they would be pooping a lot (or not at all) if they were eating
tennis shoes twice a day!!

Linda... ROFL


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

QUOTE (Kissi's Mom @ Oct 13 2009, 02:58 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=839443


> Boy I am REALLY getting OLD...the word SENILE comes to mind!! I just realized what I wrote. I am glad you all knew I meant Natural Balance instead of New Balance...boy I bet they would be pooping a lot (or not at all) if they were eating
> tennis shoes twice a day!!
> 
> Linda... ROFL[/B]


lol. When Ollie was on NB he only went 2x per day--7am & 7pm, like clockwork, lol. He actually poo'd less and more predictably than when he was on other foods--namely that contained chicken, which I think irritated his digestive system.


----------

